# In Need of a Teacher



## king (Sep 21, 2011)

Im in need of some advice or someone to teach me the ways of surf fishing. I go out all the time to fish, but im a greenhorn when it comes to surf fishin. I have tried and tried again to catch sand flea's but it seems like the little devil's have good evasion skills. Any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Try a sand rake for catching them. But buy a good one. It will be mush easier and effective.
Fresh dead shrimp also works well if peeled. I have caught pomps, whiting and even 2' Blacktip sharks using peeled shrimp. Our group does more shark fishing than anything but we always have a few smaller lines out looking for other surf fish.
Hope this helps!


----------



## king (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks so much, I need all the help I can get :thumbup: i do have a sand rake but its a pos and i dont know how to use it correctly, i read the sand flea article but i cant find the little buggers in the sand


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I would be glad to try and answer any questions. I wouldn't consider myself an expert but we have had some success with surf fishing. If you shoot me a PM with your number ill give you a call and we can talk. Easier than typing it on here. Hope I can help. Welcome to the forum!! You will learn much on here.


----------

